# Charts per hour in er



## lgilmore1 (May 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how many charts per hour for facility and physician are usually required for emergency room?


----------



## debipbarik (May 14, 2014)

*varies as per employer..*

When i was coding for ER, I used to code 12-14 per hr for physicians as per our target fixed by employer. I didn't have experience for facility, but it was 8-10 as per my colleagues .


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 14, 2014)

Productivity standards in my hospital for ED coders (in the facility) are 12-15 charts per hour and/or 50-65 diagnosis codes appended per hour.  That way if you have lots of chronic conditions to code, you aren't penalized on charts if you have a higher number of diags to abstract.


----------



## lgilmore1 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Lizz B (May 26, 2014)

As a remote coder,working for a corporation, coding for multiple facilities, our quota is 25 per hour. The majority of that is diagnosis coding, with a few procedures thrown in. Another group of coders handles the E&M. Unfortunately, that number doesn't include the charts that you need to send back for missing records, dx, clarification, missing procedures, etc. That's all extra work above and beyond...and you still need to make that 25 quota.


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 28, 2014)

*25 an Hour?*

We had surveyed coders on charts per hour requirements last year and found a lot of variance. Seemed the private companies like yours required more charts per hour than practices and hospitals for the most part. Also a lot depended on what was being coded. I can see a greater volume requirement for DX only. But above a certain number I do believe quality is compromised. You seem to be right at that benchmark.
Also with all of the front end scrubbing tools these days, producution can be improved by the coder getting charts that have been well scrubbed. But my experience over the years has been that when production requirements are too high, quality suffers.

Jim


----------



## Sueedwards (May 28, 2014)

*Curious*

I am curious if you are talking about on electronic records or paper still?


----------

